# Flat on bathroom ceilings



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

As a rule I have never put flat on a bathroom ceiling as a pro. My standard bathroom ceiling paint is Ultra Spec low luster. 

However, I have seen lots of bathrooms that have been painted for years with flat ceilings that still look fine. In fact, in my current home (where the previous owners were the worst painters you’ve ever seen...I should post pics), the kids bathroom has fairly poor ventilation (walls are usually pretty steamed up after the kids shower), the flat ceiling paint is in fine shape. That is except for all the globs of heavy stipple. I think Behr was used throughout the house. 

I’ve seen my share of flat bathroom ceilings that have had issues. But all new construction baths are done in flat (I know that doesn’t count for much). 

So what’s your rule of thumb? When customers ask for flat I just tell them no and they typically don’t argue. But I’m getting this request increasingly. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it’s important to consider the use level of the bathroom. 

If it’s mainly used by teens then I will strongly encourage a higher sheen. Whereas if it’s going to be used mainly by adults then it’s not so critical. Also, how likely are they to run their vent fan? A room equipped with a timer switch for the fan is likely to get pretty well vented. Only a window? Ventilation may be sketchy or even non-existent.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Quality flats are moisture resistant and will be fine. Personally, I dont go out of my way anymore. If Im buying paint for a bathrooom ceiling, I will get either a washable flat (I use Pure Performance) or something with a sheen, but if Im doing a whole house, I just go with the regular ceiling paint, cuz thats whats in every single house out here anyway, so eff it. Most bathrooms these days are adequetely ventilated, and its actually been a very long time since I've seen any issues with bathroom ceilings.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I got regal flat in next to a shower that rarely gets used, its fine several years later. Otherwise aura bath & spa. Cost a bit extra but you can be sure its going to hold up to log hot steamy showers.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Unless the bathroom ceiling is showing signs of having moisture issues I'm rocking my normal ceiling flat. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ditto. Flat unless there's signs/indicators that there are potential problems (teenagers, younger couples in love, no fan, crappy fan). Always try and do the single sheet of toilet paper test on the fan. Hold it up to the fan and if it holds we're good.


One thing I hate is when you're painting a bathroom and they've got the fan hard wired to the light switch. I understand the reasoning, but I hate painting a bathroom in a rental with a crappy loud fan screaming at me.


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

A quality flat enamel for me in the whole bathroom. Very low sheen and is more water resistant than just flat. Have repaired around many tub/showers/ceilings in the years of painting and in my rentals. As said before good ventilation(" like the toilet paper sheet test" ) stated before  Reminds me of the dollar bill tail pipe test to check for a burned valve !! I usually paint the whole bathroom( walls /ceiling) with the same paint....its cost prohibitive otherwise.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Call me a relic, say I'm old fashioned, say I'm over the hill, flat paint in a bath or kitchen ain't got no soul!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Brushman4 said:


> Call me a relic, say I'm old fashioned, say I'm over the hill, flat paint in a bath or kitchen ain't got no soul!



Thanks Dad. Just kidding.


I can still remember when I was around 5 years old and my Dad painted the walls and ceiling in our bathroom at the old house with a high gloss oil. That was over 40 years ago.  When I last was in that house a couple of years ago, it still looked just as good as the day he did it.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ditto. Flat unless there's signs/indicators that there are potential problems (teenagers, younger couples in love, no fan, crappy fan). Always try and do the single sheet of toilet paper test on the fan. Hold it up to the fan and if it holds we're good.
> 
> 
> One thing I hate is when you're painting a bathroom and they've got the fan hard wired to the light switch. I understand the reasoning, but I hate painting a bathroom in a rental with a crappy loud fan screaming at me.


I always drop the fan cover and unplug it at the fan itself if I'm gonna be there for a while.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

If they really have to have flat, I'd be looking an exterior product to use....
Otherwise I like egg or satin.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Thanks Dad. Just kidding.
> 
> 
> I can still remember when I was around 5 years old and my Dad painted the walls and ceiling in our bathroom at the old house with a high gloss oil. That was over 40 years ago. When I last was in that house a couple of years ago, it still looked just as good as the day he did it.


I've read many times on PT about encountering hair spray etc. on walls and ceilings in bathrooms, hell I experienced it myself with my wife and when my daughters were teenagers. I've always painted my bathrooms at home with a semi-gloss, all I had to do was wipe them down with Dirtex and water, no muss no fuss.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Flat in powder rooms. Then may just rock whatever I'm using on trims for the ceiling in main bath..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

BM Aura Bath & Spa which is a matte. 

Large bathrooms with high ceilings and great ventilation I'm OK with flat paint.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> BM Aura Bath & Spa which is a matte.
> 
> 
> 
> Large bathrooms with high ceilings and great ventilation I'm OK with flat paint.


You gonna buy a whole gallon of Aura B&S for 1 ceiling? I agree that would be a great product though ..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I have no problem with flat ceiling paint in baths. My own have been fine for years...even above the shower.

I think I used PPG speedhide flat on them, and I have no issues whatsoever.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Probably 4 years after remodel.
In master bath, with a wife who loves long showers.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I have been using BM regal flat on bathroom ceilings, with good results. I have also been using Scuff-x matte on bathroom walls with good results.

I have BM bath/spa matte finish on the walls in both of my bathrooms, and they both have steam runs / fingers and residue from whatever products my wife sprays. The ceilings are BM regal flat finish, and both look like new. both bathrooms have windows and high quality fans that are only 1 year old. I also let the paint cure for 4 weeks before use (BM recommends 2 weeks). The walls are not bad I have seen much worse, but I see it.


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

I had only one failure with flat ceiling in bathroom in the past five years due to poor ventilation


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Brushman4 said:


> I've read many times on PT about encountering hair spray etc. on walls and ceilings in bathrooms, hell I experienced it myself with my wife and when my daughters were teenagers. I've always painted my bathrooms at home with a semi-gloss, all I had to do was wipe them down with Dirtex and water, no muss no fuss.



I have seen literally soaps and hairspray Stalactites dripping from ceilings in poorly ventilated bathrooms over gloss or semigloss paint that actually run deep in to the paint and makes the paint soft and require oil primer to try and keep stains from bleeding. A TSP cleaning and rattle can of kilz works. 

Back to the OP, I would think a lower sheen paint would not drip or condense as bad and flat paint has come a long way, used to be a flat wiped with a rag would make whatever you are trying to wash off take much of the finish off with it. 
SW came out with a washable flat many years ago and I have found I have not had to re-roll walls as much as time has gone by due to better paints. 

As far as painting bathrooms BM Ultra or Eco Spec is not good quality to use in low sheen but satin or semi is fine but go a step up in the product line to BEN and you can use flat or eggshell and that is the direction I have been heading.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. I guess I’ll be more apt to use flat in well-ventilated bathrooms upon customer request. I am astounded that the flat paint on my kids’ bathroom ceiling has held up just fine. As I mentioned, that place is a steam room and they rarely remember to turn on the fan. 3 showers back to back to back every night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

We do bath remodels and I always install a timer on the exhaust fan. I use lutron timers with a 30 minute set time in conjunction with Panasonic fans.

You hit the button going in and the fan runs for 30 minutes. Works pretty well, but you can adjust the runtime for long-shower folks.

Not particularly the problem of the painter, but ventilation is where the issue lies.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

rosespainting said:


> I have been using BM regal flat on bathroom ceilings, with good results. I have also been using Scuff-x matte on bathroom walls with good results.
> 
> I have BM bath/spa matte finish on the walls in both of my bathrooms, and they both have steam runs / fingers and residue from whatever products my wife sprays. The ceilings are BM regal flat finish, and both look like new. both bathrooms have windows and high quality fans that are only 1 year old. I also let the paint cure for 4 weeks before use (BM recommends 2 weeks). The walls are not bad I have seen much worse, but I see it.


gravity. You're not going to get steam runs on your ceiling.


----------



## JcBailey (Feb 22, 2021)

We're always using flat paint in well ventilated bathrooms. And I agree that ventilation is not a painter's problem but customers usually don't care about that. If something happens you're guilty, dear painter. People don't really understand all the nuances of bathroom remodeling, especially when you're trying to explain the impossibility of painting this or that part of the room. 

When I worked in Miami I discovered an interesting website about bathroom remodeling made by the professionals. I had a little collaboration with them and they taught me various things regarding bathroom painting. Really nice guys!


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I always make them aware that kitchen/bath paints exist, but I usually leave it up to the to decide what they want. Most folks opt for the upgrade.


----------



## JKepka (Jan 12, 2022)

I just painted our bathroom and used zinnser flat ceiling paint. Now after shower the is areas with orange colored moisture on the ceiling. Tonight a good amount was near the fan. It Dabs right off, but not something I want to do after every shower. Additionally, I had to do a couple of repairs and after shower they appear slightly purple. The ceiling paint goes on purple. Room sat for several days before showers resumed.
Has anybody else seen this? Ventilation fan is pretty new and is more than what the room needed. Bad paint? What the heck is the orange?


----------



## bobmane2 (2 mo ago)

lilpaintchic said:


> If they really have to have flat, I'd be looking an exterior product to use....
> Otherwise I like egg or satin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I was told you should not use exterior "ever" indoors? I have 5 gallons of glidden exterior semi gloss I wanted to use some on interior in bathroom. only other paint i have is flat 5 gallons glidden ceiling paint. I was told that was absorb too much moisture....so ...10 gallons I cant use??


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

bobmane2 said:


> I was told you should not use exterior "ever" indoors? I have 5 gallons of glidden exterior semi gloss I wanted to use some on interior in bathroom. only other paint i have is flat 5 gallons glidden ceiling paint. I was told that was absorb too much moisture....so ...10 gallons I cant use??


 I wouldnt be concerned if you were painting the trim with it. Walls, however, are a bit iffy. Exterior paint has more mildecides and potentially toxic chemicals, so while you COULD use it, its not the best idea. Maybe use it for a first coat, and put and interior of the same color on top, of you want to get rid of that paint.


----------



## Andrea (10 mo ago)

I've had good results using PPG 17-921XI and Pittsburgh Grand Distinction interior flat tinted to delicate white. It is mildew resistant and a washable flat. It is not a true flat. It is one of the few paints I buy outside of a paint store. One coat primer and one coat paint. Tried the Menards Pittsburgh Grand Distinction out of necessity of it being available.

Quite honesty, I like it. I don't like the super bright white ceiling paint that may be dead flat, but otherwise is so white you can see drywall finish flaws. The PPG delicate white Pittsburgh Grand Distinction flat is not as bright, so yoiur eyes don't find typical ceiling drywall finish defects as easy and it just looks better to me.


----------

